# Any idea on how to control Diabetes ?



## marshell08 (Mar 29, 2012)

Any tips on controlling Diabetes disease ?


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 30, 2012)

It really depends on what kind of diabetes you have, it's best to consult your doctor, whether you need to take insulin or not, or just modify the way you eat, it is in your best interest to talk to your doctor, we're not medical experts here


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm not a medical expert either, but I am confident that Type 2 diabetes can be controlled to a degree with exercise and, as Bill.K suggested, a modification in diet. Sweets like cakes, cookies, candies, etc. are a definite 'no no'. Cutting back on carbohydrates can make a difference, like potatoes, white rice, bread, pasta, etc. From a natural standpoint, there are foods like Cinnamon, that can help control blood sugar. You can make a tea with cinnamon sticks, and sip on it throughout the day. I've been taking Chromium Picolinate as a supplement for years now, as type 2 diabetes is prevalent in my immediate family, and I'd like to avoid it. A relative of mine is on medication for her diabetes, and has her doctor's blessing to use that particular supplement. A clean diet, weight loss if needed, exercise and drinking plenty of filtered water daily will help. Watch your intake of fruits also, as they are high in natural sugars. I like to use plain, sodium-free, seltzer water, and just add a splash of unsweetened juice to it for a refreshing drink. Pomegranate, cranberry and grape juices are ones that are good as long as they are 100% juice and no sugar added. Any changes in diet or intake of vitamins or supplements should always be reviewed with your doctor.


----------



## Zimmerframe (Apr 3, 2012)

Like Seabreeze said, moderate exercise and healthy eating are the best ways to keep your blood sugar at sensible levels. Also, try to eat more smaller meals throughout the day instead of two or three large meals, it'll keep everything more balanced  . And of course, see your doctor for advice on controlling your Diabetes with tablets or injections. Good luck!


----------



## erhard (May 5, 2012)

That should not be the question. The question should be how can one heal or revers diabetes. I think anybody with diabetes, that is diabetes 2, knows all doe's and the don't s about it. But if you are lookig for healing do not expect it from the medical profession or your doctor. Now I am not knocking the doctors here. I am on insulin for some 10 years now and would it be not for that and the doctors I might mot be here any more. The point I am making is Medicine is healing squat. With the exception for healing some bacterial diseases Medicine is treating symptoms not causes. Diabetes has become a pandemic in the western world and the reason for that is surly our, very good tasting but perverted, diet. The first step towards any kind of healing is to get our bodies on a 7.3 PH level. Only then can our body start working toward healing itself. I have tried to get on this PH. level for years but could never achieve it. That is because it entails eating a lot of grass (vegetables). Somehow I can't do that. However, when someone complaint about my body oder I started researching Chlorophyll and discovered that it is being used for alkalisation. I tried it and was amazed. within a short time I had achieved the proper PH. level. I am taking one ounce of liquid chlorophyll daily. Now I have to point out, I am still diabetic but this may be a stepping stone towards healing.


----------

